# Ventilador controlado por temperatura  en fuente conmutada



## rulfo (Jul 12, 2016)

Muy buenas.
Me he encontrado la placa de la imagen en una fuente de pc, atornillada al disipador, en un principio pensé que sería para controlar la tensión del ventilador mediante la temperatura, la pregunta es que pienso que está incompleta que le falta algún tipo de resistencia variable (ntc,ptc) le he dado una tensión de 12v y a la salida se sigue manteniendo la misma tensión los 12v. ...

Esta es la placa azla que me refiero...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2016)

Y cómo sabés cual es la entrada y cual la salida ?


----------



## rulfo (Jul 12, 2016)

Una va conectado a la placa de la fuente que he supuesto que es la alimentación y el otro al ventilador que sería la salida...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2016)

Ahh Ok 

También se mide temperatura con un díodo


----------



## rulfo (Jul 12, 2016)

Lo extraño es que no veo nada, ya que estaba atornillada al disipador mediante los dos orificios que se ven en la placa y no hay ningún componente que este en contacto co el disipador...
Gracias


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 12, 2016)

rulfo dijo:


> Muy buenas.
> ...la pregunta es que pienso que está incompleta que le falta algún tipo de resistencia variable (ntc,ptc)...



¿El termistor no es el componente color azul que parece un capacitor?


----------



## rulfo (Jul 12, 2016)

Pone GC-C 104
Pienso que será un condensador de 100n...


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 12, 2016)

No creo que sea un capacitor de 100nF. Sea lo que sea es quién "gatilla" o controla la base del par Darlington. Con las fotos realicé un esquemático a mano para hacernos a una mejor idea.  (espero no tenga error  )



Me da curiosidad el color de los cables de salida... El rojo sería negativo y el negro positivo...


----------



## rulfo (Jul 12, 2016)

Eres un artista!!!
Llevas toda la razon, lo he comprobado y si estan cambiado los colores, le he metido una tension de 11.94v y a la salida tengo 11.77v, le doy frio al que se supone que puede ser un termisto*r*, y sigue sin variar la tension..


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 12, 2016)

rulfo dijo:


> Eres un artista!!!
> Llevas toda la razon, lo he comprobado y si estan cambiado los colores,
> le he metido una tension de 11.94v y a la salida tengo 11.77v, le doy frio al que
> se supone que puede ser un termistol, y sigue sin variar la tension..



 Y si le das calor? 

Sería bueno sacar el componente o desoldar una pata y medir cuantos ohmios o en su defecto faradios mide a temperatura ambiente para saber si es un elemento resistivo o capacitivo. (104 Un termistor de 100K?)

También hay que ver si dicho componente no está averiado jajaja... podría ser la causa del deceso del circuito al que hacía parte la plaquetica en un principio.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 12, 2016)

*V*amos a salir de dudas, en cuanto pueda lo saco de la placa y lo mido *h*a*_v*er que nos dice...

*P*ues si, es una resistencia variable de 100k y parece ser que esta bien ya que varia su valor al darle calor, mañana seguire desoldando componentes *h*a*_v*er el porque de que cumpla con su funcion de variar la tension...


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 12, 2016)

Y si en vez de desoldar componentes primero conectas un ventilador de PC de 12V pero tendiendo en cuenta la polaridad, no el color. Recuerda que está invertida la polaridad de la salida. Alimenta el circuito con 12V y haces algunas pruebas acercando un soldador al termistor sin hacer contacto. Lo dejas ahí un tiempo prudente y bien atento para ver si la potencia del ventilador aumenta. 

Es posible que sin carga (sin el ventilador) te entregue los mismos 12V de la entrada como te ha sucedido, pero sería bueno analizar que sucede al conectar el ventilador... puede que ésta tensión disminuya por la poca corriente que esté entregando el transistor PNP; pero cuando la temperatura aumenta, aumenta el flujo de corriente y el ventilador eleva la potencia.

Saludos!


----------



## rulfo (Jul 14, 2016)

Muy buenas. 
Estabas en lo correcto, he conectado un ventilador a la salida y en principio saca una tensión de unos 6v, al añadirle calor va aumentando esa tensión.
Que te parece el diseño del circuito para utilizarlo en un futuro como regulador de ventilador?
Muchas gracia.


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 14, 2016)

Que bien que te funcionó el circuito. El diseño es totalmente funcional. Yo no dudaría en probarlo en algún amplificador por ejemplo. Solo falta conocer el valor del zener para dejarlo completo para todo el que lo quiera usar. Ahhh... otra cosa, cuando dabas calor al termistor... la resistencia aumentaba o disminuia? Es un poco predecible el comportamiento de dicho termistor... pero para estar seguros.
Saludos!


----------



## palurdo (Jul 14, 2016)

Con los valores de resistencias del esquema, yo no le veo mucho sentido al darlington. Con un solo transistor de una HFE típicamente de 200-250 (2N2222, BC547, 2N3904, el mismo 2SC945), debería de funcionar igual, asumiendo que el consumo del ventilador es de unos 200mA. Supongo  que el divisor de tensión establece el punto mínimo del ventilador para que encienda a bajas revoluciones.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 14, 2016)

Al darle calor baja el valor del termistol, y el valor del zener es de 6v según la inscripción, lo he medido y se estabiliza la tensión del zener a 5.6v,  pienso que si que esa será su función la de establecer la tensión de arranque del ventilador...
El termistol de tratará de una ntc?
Muchas Gracias!!

Si alguien se animara hacer la pcb ya si que serie estupendo!!


----------



## palurdo (Jul 14, 2016)

Falta especificar el valor del electrolítico, aunque dudo que sea mayor a 22uF. Por otro lado las NTC más fáciles de conseguir son las de 10Kohm, habría que ver si bajando la resistencia de 33K a 3K3 sería suficiente para usar el ntc de 10k, o bien el auto calentamiento al trabajar a 12V haria variar los puntos de temperatura de trabajo.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 14, 2016)

si es de 22uf,
lo montare en la protoboard y lo probare con los cambios que comentas haber que 
tal se porta, de todas formas no creo que sea complicado de conseguir la de 100k...


----------



## rulfo (Oct 23, 2016)

Muy buenas, he montado en la proto el esquema que nos preparó el compañero blanko001, y si, funciona perfectamente, le he quitado el par darlington y le he dejado sólo un sc945 y el problema es que así hay que añadir más calor a la n tc y aún así no llega a superar los 9v en la salida... 
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## palurdo (Oct 23, 2016)

Seguramente el efecto del darlington era bajar la tensión del emisor del par en 1.3V con respecto a la base. Se puede colocar un simple diodo 1N4148 en la conexion de base pafa bajar esos 0.7V que faltan, o bien bajar el valor de la R de 33k (yo pondria un pot ajustable de 50K, asi puedes ajustar el punto de funcionamiento al gusto del consumidor).


----------



## rulfo (Oct 23, 2016)

Le he sustituido la r de 33k por un potenciometro de 50k y al bajarle el valor es aún peor si lo subo en 50k si consigo subir la tensión algo,  lo he cambiado por uno de 100k y aún dejando lo en el valor de 100k no consigo apenas llegar a los 9v y poco mas en la salida...
Gracias


----------



## palurdo (Oct 23, 2016)

Probaste a poner el diodo que te he dicho?


----------



## rulfo (Oct 23, 2016)

Si, y tampoco consigo subir la tensión...


----------



## palurdo (Oct 23, 2016)

Si cortocircuitas el colector y el emisor del 945, sube el voltaje o no?


----------



## rulfo (Oct 30, 2016)

Buenas, perdón no había visto el mensaje, no, no sube...
Saludos


----------



## analogico (Nov 10, 2016)

hacelo como es
con el darlintog
la supocision del mensaje 15 esta mal

el punto minimo para que el  ventilador encienda a bajas revoluciones es el zener
se resta el valor del zener al voltaje de alimentacion y ese es el valor minimo
,no el divisor resistivo


----------



## palurdo (Nov 10, 2016)

Tienes razón, el voltaje mínimo del ventilador lo establece el zener. Ahora bien, estarás de acuerdo que con o sin darlington, si cortocircuitas colector y emisor del 945, el 2907 debería saturar dando los 12V en el ventilador. Si eso no pasa, es que algo raro ha pasado. Cuando tenga un rato simularé el circuito a ver qué ocurre, pero me parece extraño que necesites una ganancia enorme para activar el 2907 con la NTC.


----------



## analogico (Nov 10, 2016)

palurdo dijo:


> Tienes razón, el voltaje mínimo del ventilador lo establece el zener. Ahora bien, estarás de acuerdo que con o sin darlington, si cortocircuitas colector y emisor del 945, el 2907 debería saturar dando los 12V en el ventilador. Si eso no pasa, es que algo raro ha pasado. Cuando tenga un rato simularé el circuito a ver qué ocurre, pero me parece extraño que necesites una ganancia enorme para activar el 2907 con la NTC.



los chinos son ahorrativos 
si  funcionara solo  un transistor los chinos no habrian usado el darlintong

creo que si se puede con menos transistores, pero habria que hacer muchos mas cambios que a los chinos de seguro les salia mas caro


----------



## rulfo (Abr 30, 2017)

Buenas, me he encontrado la siguiente placa en una fuente conmutada de pc, si no estoy equivocado es para poder controlar la velocidad del ventilador mediante la temperatura, la placa esta vacia no tiene ningun componente, he realizado un pequeño esquema, que espero que este bien, a ver que les parece el circuito y si se les ocurre que valores añadir y si piensan que pueda ser un esquema  que pueda llegar a funcionar.

Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## 1024 (Abr 30, 2017)

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, me he encontrado la siguiente placa en una fuente conmutada de pc, si no estoy equivocado es para poder controlar la velocidad del ventilador mediante la temperatura, la placa esta vacia no tiene ningun componente, he realizado un pequeño esquema, que espero que este bien, a ver que les parece el circuito y si se les ocurre que valores añadir y si piensan que pueda ser un esquema  que pueda llegar a funcionar.
> 
> Saludos y Gracias.



Hola, aparentemente estas en lo correcto, de acuerdo a tu dibujo es posible que funcione, en cuanto a los componentes te puedo decir que dependeria de varias cosas como son el ventilador a usar, cuanta corriente necesita, se puede ver que es para ventiladores pequeños ya que el encapsulado del transistor es to-92, teniendo definido el ventilador a usar, se podria seleccionar el transistor, respecto al termistor debe estar en los rangos de deteccin que deseas, y teniendo eso definido podrias estimar o calcular las resistencias asociadas.


----------



## palurdo (Abr 30, 2017)

Al parecer el pinout del transistor es, mirándolo de frente, ECB, lo que indica que para ventiladores pequeños podía ser el famoso 2SC945 (o H945 en versión china) o para ventiladores más potentes, un 2SD965.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 30, 2017)

Hola a todos , yo arriesgaria decir que lo transistor es un TL431 
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rulfo (Abr 30, 2017)

He pensado en el 2sc945, un zener de unos 5v, que me imagino que será a la tensión mínima del arranque del ventilador, una ntc de 10k o 100k, y el consumo del ventilador unos 200mA que es lo que suele rondar un ventilador de esos de fuentes conmutada..


----------

